# 1951 Ferguson TO-30



## sansert

Guys I am new to the forum and need some opinions. I am talking with a guy about the tractor below. He is asking $3000 for it. He says it runs good and the sheet metal is good. Carb and starter have been rebuilt. I dont know much about tractors but I have been on a couple bush hogging at my cousins. I am trying to find me a reliable tractor to bush my property a few times a year. This guy is real close and will deliver it plus throw in an old bush hog. I know looks dont always mean anything but what do you think? Worth $3000? looks like it needs some work but if it does run good, is it worth that kind of money? Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

It would look to be a fair deal if it runs great with no issues. What sort of brush hog does it come with? The tractor looks in great shape.


----------



## sansert

Not sure what kind he has. Just told me thru email it was an older one he would throw in with it. He lives about an hour from me so I am trying to decide if its worth the trip to look at it. As far as it running well, pretty much going to have to go see about that. Just needed some help with the price provided it does run well. Thanks


----------



## rsmith335

Looks prety good, I would replace the entire wiring harness, looks skechey. I bought a 
51 8N from a friend for $ 1,500.00. He wanted me to have it. It needed a wiring harness and rear tires, $ 750.00. Depending on the condition of the hog, should be worth $ 400.00 to $ 500.00 . Math looks pretty good. Good luck. Rick


----------



## ontarioparts

*Tractor Starter*

Looks likes a pretty good tractor from the outside. Let the guy change the starter and rebuild the carb, before driving off with it. 

I no not recommend to buy a tractor that don't run. If its simple, let them repair it and you buy a working tractor. A new aftermarket tractor starter for the TO30 is just $162.92, and the carb kit is $42.36. That's not much for them to spend if they will be getting $3000. 

regards
Marlon
Tractor Starter


----------



## shona13

G.Day .
I would say three thousand is about 1800 to much 
The ferguson tractors have a single plate clutch and do not lend themselves to pto driven implements and I am sure if you bought it you would quite quickly learn what this means 
I would suggest you look for a Massey 35 THREE CYLINDER diesel it is much easier to use with pto implements.
Regards 
Hutch.


----------

